
Without Cloud, iPad Pro is an executive's desk paperweight - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/without-cloud-ipad-pro-is-an-executives-desk-paperweight/
======
interpol_p
> The success (or lack thereof) of this device is going to hinge upon whether
> or not an elite group of high-level business executives at large
> corporations are going to want to use one of these as their primary device
> instead of a Mac or Windows laptop or even a regular iPad, like they may use
> today.

This article seems to miss the point. It's not "Pro" in an enterprise sense,
it's "Pro" in a creative professional sense. Like the Mac Pro, Final Cut Pro,
Macbook Pro, or pretty much anywhere else Apple has adopted the "Pro" moniker.

Apple demoed the interesting use cases. None of them required the Cloud.

Painting and drawing: Procreate is already an excellent painting app for iOS.
It beats Photoshop in speed and fluidity on much slower hardware. A first
party pressure-sensitive stylus, large screen, and increased RAM will make it
competitive with Cintiq.

Writing and coding: there are tons of great code editors, coding environments,
SSH tools, and document editors for iOS. I imagine professionals like Federico
Viticci, who uses Editorial for iOS to manage his website, would be interested
in the iPad Pro.

Music making: it seemed obvious why Garageband was featured prominently in
iPad Pro marketing materials. It also doesn't require the cloud.

